# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Roland Tasho: Ekspozitë "Bukuri Permetare"

## BOKE

Artisti, Roland Tasho, ka çelur në Muzeun Historik Kombëtar ekspozitën Bukuri Përmetare, një prezantim me imazhe fotografike të bukurive të Përmetit dhe fshatrat rreth tij.

Janë 70 fotografi të cilat të çojnë në një udhëtim drejt fushave, maleve, luginave, rrugëve të fshatrave të Përmetit për ta njohur më mirë këtë qytet, traditën dhe njerëzit e tij. 

Fotografi Tasho tha se, Përmeti vjen në këtë ekspozitë si një ndërthurje e peisazhit të mrekullueshëm me njerëzit mikëpritës. Duke parë peisazhet e Përmetit e kupton pse Naimi ka qenë shumë i frymëzuar kur shkruante për këtë qytet,- tha Tasho.

Fotografitë janë realizuar dy vitet e fundit dhe e prezantojnë Përmetin nga disa këndvështrime, duke sjellë bukuritë dhe mundësitë turistike të qytetit juglindor të Shqipërisë.

Tasho ka fiksuar më aparatin e tij fotografik fusha të gjelbëruara, por edhe male të larta me borë, shtëpi karakteristike, kisha, xhami, si dhe personazhe me veshje popullore. Nuk mund të prezantosh Përmetin pa veshjet e tij popullore,- tha fotografi.

Në një fotografi paraqiten Sarajet e Ali Bej Këlcyrës, në një tjetër pylli i Hotovës, më pas fshati Kosovë, ai Leshicë, Teqeja e Ali Postivanit, Kisha e Grabovës, banjot termale, gryka e Këlcyrës, etj. Nga vendlindja e vëllezërve Frashëri, nuk mund të mungonte një fotografi edhe për Shtëpinë Muze të poetëve.

Pjesa më e madhe e fotografive pasqyrojnë fshatrat e Përmetit. Sipas Tashos, këto zona kanë bukuri të veçantë dhe më shumë karakteristika për të prezantuar. Një herë të shkosh në Përmet dashurohesh me të dhe e harron Tiranën, tha Tasho. 

Bukuri Përmetare e zhvilluar në kuadër të projektit Iniciativa mbështetëse për promovimin Turistiko - Kulturor të rrethit të Përmetit, do të qëndrojë e hapur në Muzeun Historik Kombëtar deri në 24 qershor.

----------

